# Henry Taylor Traditional Firmer Chisels - a good buy?



## Philipp (3 Nov 2005)

Hello folks,

I am considering the purchase of some traditional firmer chisels which appear to me to be the better choice for rough work, like cutting mortises, than bevelled chisels.

Since a colleague of mine will travel to the UK in some weeks he will be charged with bringing along some tools from the UK.
Axminster sells Henry Taylor traditional firmer chisels at a reasonable price. Since I don’t have any experience with this brand I would be happy if some of you could help me a bit, preferably with own experiences.
I searched the forums but was not very successful in finding useful information about these chisels (only, as it was to be expected, that discussing chisels in general quickly ends up in an impenetrable thicket).

Thank you for your help and regards

Philipp


----------



## Alf (3 Nov 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Philipp.

I'm not familiar with Henry Taylor firmers, only their paring chisels, and that was a while ago. However I'd hope they'd have some at the show next week, so if no info is forthcoming in the mean time, we can remedy that and report back. Nice to see someone appreciating the benefits of the non-bevelled chisel. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (3 Nov 2005)

Philipp

welcome to the forum, sorry can't help with the Chisels.


----------



## Midnight (3 Nov 2005)

Phillip.... if their firmer chisels are anything like their paring chisels and gouges, I'd give em a miss.... DAMHIKT....


----------



## Philipp (9 Nov 2005)

@midnight: Thank you for your post. Are you able to specify your jugdement a bit further? Did you really make such bad experiences with HT chisels?

Regards
Philipp


----------



## Midnight (10 Nov 2005)

> Are you able to specify your jugdement a bit further? Did you really make such bad experiences with HT chisels?



Philipp....

I donno if I was expecting too much from the HT's or not..... but I expected a bit better than to have to pack the bore in the handles to give the chisel tangs something to register against... this, when they were 5 mins outa their packaging and 30 secs off the honing stone... both handles (1/2" gouges) came off in my hand. 

I'd to hone the 1/2" paring chisel at 35 deg to get even moderate longevity from the cutting edge... again, maybe I was expecting too much...


----------



## Alf (11 Nov 2005)

Philipp,

I tried to have a look at them at the show, but they didn't have any! #-o I did look at their mortise chisels though, and was very disappointed in the fit between the bolster and the handle - the leather washer (I'm sure that's not the right term, but my brain's fried at the moment) wasn't even able to fill the gap. I spoke to one of the Henry Taylor folks and mentioned how polishing the backs of the paring chisels just rounded them over and made them much more difficult to flatten; could they offer them un-polished? Apparently not; the 'Murrican's like 'em shiny, so bother the utility. Grrr. I have to say, I'm afraid I wouldn't be buying from them. Sorry it's not better news. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philipp (14 Nov 2005)

Thanks, Alf, for sharing your impressions from the show with me.
I am happy to have now some arguments to save a bit of money.

Will go for Crown butt chisels and 13 mm skew chisels only (have already the 26 mm ones and really love 'em).

Best regards
Philipp


----------



## bugbear (14 Nov 2005)

> Apparently not; the 'Murrican's like 'em [Henry Taylor] shiny, so bother the utility.



Ditto for 2 Cherries, of course.

BugBear


----------



## MikeW (14 Nov 2005)

bugbear":10065g44 said:


> > Apparently not; the 'Murrican's like 'em [Henry Taylor] shiny, so bother the utility.
> 
> 
> Ditto for 2 Cherries, of course.
> BugBear


This is, of course, rubbish. Oh not that they are polished. But the scape-goat statement they made.

Any person regardless of nationality that likes his tools shiny and half-unusable will generally purchase less expensive options because they don't know any better.

Those who decide to purchase the HT offereings anyway (such as myself) do so in spite of the polish and rounding. But I would have much rather purchased them unpolished.

What I bought was a set of in- and out-cannel gouges as I needed some for a job and didn't want to/couldn't take the time to attempt a composed set, much less assembling a particular maker's set.

Ok, that said and excepting the polish thing, my set of 12 ( 6 in/6 out) are near pefect in fit, finish and very importantly, the sweeps match. They also hold an edge very well. 

As well, I have 2 lock mortise HT that have served me very well, hold an edge and they too are very nice in fit and finish, and have nice crisp edges.

Maybe HT just reserves the rejects for sale in Britain?

Take care, Mike


----------



## Alf (14 Nov 2005)

MikeW":1ebrzfbd said:


> bugbear":1ebrzfbd said:
> 
> 
> > > Apparently not; the 'Murrican's like 'em [Henry Taylor] shiny, so bother the utility.
> ...


That's what I thought, but I didn't say so.



MikeW":1ebrzfbd said:


> Maybe HT just reserves the rejects for sale in Britain?


Now _that_ I fear I could well believe... :evil: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (15 Nov 2005)

I started out with Henry Taylor HSS turning tools. They are of good quality, all still in regular use, and absolutely fine for turning. The only thing I didn't like about them was the heavily lacquered, shiny handles. Soon remedied that with a bit of abrasive paper, 'cos the feel and grip is more important to me than the appearance of the handles.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------

